# Meet Ollie.



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

I just took most of these today, he likes to move when I move the camera close... lol
The last one is of him on what seems to be his new resting place.


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

It sucks, pictures don't do him full justice, either that or my camera just sucks, lol.
On the end of some of his fins there's a black edge to them which you can't see in these.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a beautiful fish! I love the bright red!!


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Me too! It's partly why I chose him, since my previous two Bettas were blue. I thought, why not red this time, and he looked soo healthy!! He still is, he's also the most active Betta that I've had, he's funny to watch


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never see bright red bettas at my Petsmart. They are all like a brownish red or dull red.


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I never see bright red bettas at my Petsmart. They are all like a brownish red or dull red.


Ooh, true. I had gotten Hank from there.  
Neither theirs or Petcos Bettas were very bright in color last time I went, they were all dull and sad looking 
I got Ollie from a specialty fish store in my area, I guess they get their Bettas directly from Thailand.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got Jaden from a store that has nothing but fish and fish stuff. They actually specialize in saltwater but have a few bettas every now and then.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello everyone new here think he is so cute


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to FishForum, Lady Ivy!!


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. They had a lot of fresh water fish. They even had a shark, he was nifty, all white and followed you! Lol.
I think I might get goldfish next, in their own tank of course, but I think I'll stick to Caye's, their quality is way better than either of the pet places.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, a great white shark! lol I bet they have all kinds of neat fish.


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Ooh, a great white shark! lol I bet they have all kinds of neat fish.


They do!! It was fun to look at all the different fishies.
Last time I went in, I almost got another betta, they had really pretty ones!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas are so hard to resist! lol Its nice to have this forum where we can talk about our bettas and not have someone think we're crazy. lol


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Bettas are so hard to resist! lol Its nice to have this forum where we can talk about our bettas and not have someone think we're crazy. lol


Lol yeah. Ollie is only my 3rd Betta. Had my first years ago, he lived to be a couple months old I think but then died I think because it got too cold in my ex's appt. 
Until recently, I never knew bettas did better in warmer water.
And then there was Hank  And now Ollie! I have a feeling he's going to live for a while though!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they do better in warmer water. Only 2 of mine have heaters. My room is pretty warm though in winter.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Omg I love his coloring hes so bright good luck with him!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very pretty boy you have there. 

Don't you love how playful bettas are? My blue veiltail is a true show off. Lots of fancy swimming when I put my face near the tank.


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, I do. Ollie is very playful as well. I love watching him search for food after I've put some into his tank and it scatters.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats on the new betta! He is such a bright red


----------

